# care label artwork



## ibuamaka (Jun 23, 2007)

Saw this at fashion incubator blog, not sure if this has been posted before. Linky has loads of free images in different file formats, on care info that you may need for your label. These are some of them ...


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

Awesome find. Thanks for sharing


----------

